# LED for guppies and Java moss?



## ccpyue (May 20, 2017)

Dear members, I newly set up a 10 gallon tank with some guppies, no plant/moss yet. On top of the tank, it has an 8W LED white color light strip brighten up the tank. Is white color LED light OK for guppies and java moss? Need expert advice. Thank you.


----------

